# عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!!



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*-«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°·.¸.•°°·*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
وقفت وتأملت في هذه الحياه العجيبه.....واذا المواقف تتكرر والاحداث تتجدد

فنقلت لكم....من واقع الحياه.... ولربما تكون صوره مصغره للواقع المرير الذي يحدث

من اقليه متراميه....

عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! 


ما أصعب أن تصطدم في انسان ..
حملت له معزة كبيرة في قلبك ..
اعتبرته انسان بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى ..
انسان يندر وجود مثله في هذ الزمان..
احترمته أشد الاحترام..
طلبت نصحه..كلما واجهت أمرا ما..
فثقتك به كبيرة ..ونصيحته ثمينه..


رسمت له صورة الأخ الفاضل النزيه ..
وأحطت هذه الصورة ببرواز مرصع بالفضائل 
والنبل والخلق الكريم ..


وعلقتها بأعلى حائط الفضيلة 
تقديرا له ..وإجلالاُ ..


ثم فجأة ..


امام ناظريك ..


تهوي هذه الصورة من أعلى الحائط 
وتصطدم بالأرض..
ويُكسر بروازها ..وتتناثر حبيبات الفضائل
والنبل والخلق الكريم ..
في كل مكان ..على الأرض..


وأنت تنظر ولا تكاد تستطيع تصديق مايحدث أمامك ..
او حتى تقبله ..


تحاول أن تستوعب ماحدث ..

لقد تحطمت الصورة ..وحطمت شيئاً كبيرا في نفسك ..


فتشعر بإحباط كبير ..
وتأسف أشد الأسف على نفسك لأنك خُدعت..


وتأسف عليه لأنه دمر كل شي جميل 
وحطم أفضل مايملك 
" الذكرى الطيبة "
.
.
حطم .. ذكراه الطيبة في نفسك ..


ستحزن بالتأكيد ..
لكن هذه الحياة ..وهذه تجاربها ..
سنعيشها ونتعلم منها رغم قسوتها .. ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا w_candyshop_s


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

كاندى

موضوع اكتر من هااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



marounandrew قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا w_candyshop_s



شكراااااااااااا على مشاركتك

ربنا يباكك​


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

الموضوع ده صعب جدااا
يعني بجد لما  ترسمي لحد صورة جميله
وتحطيها بااحلى زاويه في البيت وتعتبريه
انسان غالي ومميز وتثقي به وتعتمدي عليه
وفجأة تتشوه الصورة دي وتقع  وتسقط كل الامال 
حاجه صعبه بجد ياكاندي  موضوع اكتر من حلو
ربنا يباركك ويسعدك
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



kajo قال:


> كاندى
> 
> موضوع اكتر من هااااااااااااااااااايل





ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

بدون تعليق ........علشان انتى عارفه كويس انا عايزه اقول ايه ولا ايه ههههههه ميرسى يا كاندى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الموضوع ده صعب جدااا
> يعني بجد لما  ترسمي لحد صورة جميله
> وتحطيها بااحلى زاويه في البيت وتعتبريه
> انسان غالي ومميز وتثقي به وتعتمدي عليه
> ...




صعب طبعا لما ترسمى امال على حد معين

وتتصدمى فيه

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بدون تعليق ........علشان انتى عارفه كويس انا عايزه اقول ايه ولا ايه ههههههه ميرسى يا كاندى وربنا يباركك .



ااة عارفه يا دونا 

ماااااااااااااشى

ميرسى يا قمر ربنا معاكى​


----------



## *malk (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

جميل جدا يا كاندى

ميرسى يا قمررررررررررررر


----------



## losivertheprince (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب نعمل ايه مانخدش اي حد كمثل اعلي اقولك ناخد ربنا او القديسين كمثل اعلي 
اكيد ساعتها الصورة مش هتنهار ولا احنا هنفقد ثقتا بالامثال الي بنحطها لينا
​*


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



keky قال:


> جميل جدا يا كاندى
> 
> ميرسى يا قمررررررررررررر



ميرسى ليكى يا حببتى

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> طيب نعمل ايه مانخدش اي حد كمثل اعلي اقولك ناخد ربنا او القديسين كمثل اعلي
> اكيد ساعتها الصورة مش هتنهار ولا احنا هنفقد ثقتا بالامثال الي بنحطها لينا
> ​*





مفيش احسن من كده 

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

موضوع رائع بجد يا كاندي ربنا يعوض تعبك 
وفعلا هي دي الحياة وهنفضل نتعلم منها لغاية منموت


----------



## lousa188114 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

*الموضوع جميل اوي ومااكتر البراويز المتكسرة في حياتنا تقريبا يا كاندي العيب في بتاع البراويز مش فينا بقي 
شكرا يا كاندي علي الموضوع الرائع دة *​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



lousa188114 قال:


> *الموضوع جميل اوي ومااكتر البراويز المتكسرة في حياتنا تقريبا يا كاندي العيب في بتاع البراويز مش فينا بقي
> شكرا يا كاندي علي الموضوع الرائع دة *​





ميرسى يا لويزا يا حببتى

على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

_*الموضوع جميل اووووى يا كاندى*_


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



العجايبي قال:


> _*الموضوع جميل اووووى يا كاندى*_





شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا معاك​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

كلمات حلوة اوىىىىىىى


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> كلمات حلوة اوىىىىىىى





ميرسى لمشاركتك يا ماريان​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*

موضوع تحفف  بجد حلوةةةةةة اوى


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: -«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! «®°*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> موضوع تحفف  بجد حلوةةةةةة اوى



شكرااااااا لمشاركتك الحلوه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! 

وقفت وتأملت في هذه الحياه العجيبه.....واذا المواقف تتكرر والاحداث تتجدد

فنقلت لكم....من واقع الحياه.... ولربما تكون صوره مصغره للواقع المرير الذي يحدث

من اقليه متراميه....

عندما تسقط الصورة .... وينكسر البرواز !!! 


ما أصعب أن تصطدم في انسان ..
حملت له معزة كبيرة في قلبك ..
اعتبرته انسان بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى ..
انسان يندر وجود مثله في هذ الزمان..
احترمته أشد الاحترام..
طلبت نصحه..كلما واجهت أمرا ما..
فثقتك به كبيرة ..ونصيحته ثمينه..


رسمت له صورة الأخ الفاضل النزيه ..
وأحطت هذه الصورة ببرواز مرصع بالفضائل 
والنبل والخلق الكريم ..


وعلقتها بأعلى حائط الفضيلة 
تقديرا له ..وإجلالاُ ..


ثم فجأة ..


امام ناظريك ..


تهوي هذه الصورة من أعلى الحائط 
وتصطدم بالأرض..
ويُكسر بروازها ..وتتناثر حبيبات الفضائل
والنبل والخلق الكريم ..
في كل مكان ..على الأرض..


وأنت تنظر ولا تكاد تستطيع تصديق مايحدث أمامك ..
او حتى تقبله ..


تحاول أن تستوعب ماحدث ..

لقد تحطمت الصورة ..وحطمت شيئاً كبيرا في نفسك ..


فتشعر بإحباط كبير ..
وتأسف أشد الأسف على نفسك لأنك خُدعت..


وتأسف عليه لأنه دمر كل شي جميل 
وحطم أفضل مايملك 
" الذكرى الطيبة "
.
.
حطم .. ذكراه الطيبة في نفسك ..


ستحزن بالتأكيد ..
لكن هذه الحياة ..وهذه تجاربها ..
سنعيشها ونتعلم منها رغم قسوتها ..</b></i>​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2008)

_جميلة يا كوكو كلمتك
تسلم ايدك
مشكوووووووووووور​​_


----------



## rana1981 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل يا كوكو 
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا اخي كوكو 
على الموضوع الجميل
سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكو مان
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع كالعاده يا كوكو

تسلم ايديك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام سليم يا كوكو
ميرسى ليك على المواضيع الحلوة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة يا كوكو كلمتك​​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تونى ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *جميل يا كوكو​*
> 
> 
> 
> *شكرا عالموضوع *​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رنا ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا اخي كوكو
> على الموضوع الجميل
> سلام المسيح


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كليموووووو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو مان
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع كالعاده يا كوكو​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل  ​


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> كلام سليم يا كوكو​
> 
> ميرسى ليك على المواضيع الحلوة​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*لكن هذه الحياة ..وهذه تجاربها ..
سنعيشها ونتعلم منها رغم قسوتها ​**موضوع جميل جداااا يا كوكو ميررررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monygirl (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام جميل منك ياكوكو مان ميرسى كتير ليك وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *لكن هذه الحياة ..وهذه تجاربها ..​*
> *سنعيشها ونتعلم منها رغم قسوتها *​
> *موضوع جميل جداااا يا كوكو ميررررسى وربنا يباركك​*


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> كلام جميل منك ياكوكو مان ميرسى كتير ليك وربنا يباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كلمات مؤثره جداا ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا موفى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> فتشعر بإحباط كبير ..
> وتأسف أشد الأسف على نفسك لأنك خُدعت..


كلامك بيجنن...

انت بتجيب الكلام منين؟؟؟

الرب يسوع يبارك عمرك حبيبي...

تعرف ما أكره؟؟؟

الكذب الخداع والخيانة...

واجهت الثلاثة امور في حياتي ولا زلت مع احترامي الكبير لمن واجهت واواجه في حياتي...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

ميررسى على مرورك يا جو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي كوكو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

ميررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

